# New member, first post, first bike. Felt Z85?



## heroe82

Hello everyone! Looking to purchase my first road bike, well first bike in many years. Been riding sport motorcycles for some time tought. Trying to decide beetween an F75 $1469 and a Z85 $1149, both equiped with shimano 105. Right now leaning towards the Z because price is $300 cheaper and I can use that to buy shoes, helmet, shorts, of good quality. I found an 09 f75 (shop is about 1 hour from me) and they would not go below $1350, Not a good deal right? I have also been to many different shops but for the price of the Z85 I think no other brand comes close to what felt offers on this package, most of the other brands have sora and tiagra components. (please tell me if Im wrong)
Thanks for any advice, suggestions. 
5'9.5 and 170lb sat on a AR2 54 and the shop said that was my size.


----------



## PJ352

heroe82 said:


> Hello everyone! Looking to purchase my first road bike, well first bike in many years. Been riding sport motorcycles for some time tought. Trying to decide beetween an F75 $1469 and a Z85 $1149, both equiped with shimano 105. Right now leaning towards the Z because price is $300 cheaper and I can use that to buy shoes, helmet, shorts, of good quality. I found an 09 f75 (shop is about 1 hour from me) and they would not go below $1350, Not a good deal right? I have also been to many different shops but for the price of the Z85 I think no other brand comes close to what felt offers on this package, most of the other brands have sora and tiagra components. (please tell me if Im wrong)
> Thanks for any advice, suggestions.
> 5'9.5 and 170lb sat on a AR2 54 and the shop said that was my size.


Felts are high quality bikes offering high value for the $$, so no worries there. 

Because the 'F' series is their race bike and the 'Z' series more of an endurance bike, I suggest taking both on test rides for some duration to decide which you prefer. The F will handle a little quicker and (generally speaking) puts the rider in a more aggressive, aero position. The Z has slightly relaxed geo, so handling will be a little slower (some say predictable) and allows for a more upright riding position. 

RE: sizing. Hopefully you're dealing with a reputable shop with an experienced fitter, so leave the fit issues to them. Of course, if something doesn't feel quite right, you need to say so, so take a proactive approach in the fitting process.

I think riding the bikes will clarify things for you, and sometimes the more you ride, the better you're able to determine your preferences.


----------



## Opus51569

As always, PJ352 speaks the truth

+1


----------



## heroe82

Thanks, the shop is been very good so far. They answered all of my newbie questions and spent some time with me even when I told them I was checking other shops and internet stores. also when I said it was my first bike they said it was better to buy an entry bike and not to get a really expensive one. What I mean is they were not pushy and help me alot. Unfortunally they do not have either bike in stock, but I will try to have them order both of them to ride and get the one I like best, I the shoes, helmet, shorts, water bottle, and everything else one needs when buying a first bike so they are getting good bussines. The shop is also about 10 miles from my house and 1 mile from my work!!:thumbsup:


----------



## PJ352

heroe82 said:


> Thanks, the shop is been very good so far. They answered all of my newbie questions and spent some time with me even when I told them I was checking other shops and internet stores. also when I said it was my first bike they said it was better to buy an entry bike and not to get a really expensive one. What I mean is they were not pushy and help me alot. Unfortunally they do not have either bike in stock, but I will try to have them order both of them to ride and get the one I like best, I the shoes, helmet, shorts, water bottle, and everything else one needs when buying a first bike so they are getting good bussines. The shop is also about 10 miles from my house and 1 mile from my work!!:thumbsup:


Sounds like a really nice shop. I think if it's financially feasible for them to accomodate your request, they'll do so. I especially agree with their advice to go lower end for your first bike, for several reasons. Great shop! 

With fit being so important, I suggest steering clear of online retailers. For a first bike and until sizing requirements are pinned down, you really need to work one on one with a fitter and test ride some bikes, neither of which is offered with the online guys.

Stay on your current course and you'll do just fine! :thumbsup:


----------



## heroe82

Thanks, will update tomorrow after I talk to the shop!


----------



## terbennett

There some really good info being dished out from everyone here but here's something to consider: 105 aside, F75 has an aluminum with carbon rear frame and a full carbon fork with Mavic CXP 22 wheels whereas the Z85 has a full aluminum frame with carbon fork that has an aluminum steerer. Also, the Z85 rides on a lower level Alex R500s wheelset. The F75 also has a much better (more reliable) crankset. Add up the cost of those items and the F75 sounds like a better deal. Still, the Z is a good buy and if the bike fits, go for it. That extra money can go a long way on accessories.


----------



## Superdave3T

heroe82 said:


> Hello everyone! Looking to purchase my first road bike, well first bike in many years. Been riding sport motorcycles for some time tought. Trying to decide beetween an F75 $1469 and a Z85 $1149, both equiped with shimano 105. Right now leaning towards the Z because price is $300 cheaper and I can use that to buy shoes, helmet, shorts, of good quality. I found an 09 f75 (shop is about 1 hour from me) and they would not go below $1350, Not a good deal right? I have also been to many different shops but for the price of the Z85 I think no other brand comes close to what felt offers on this package, most of the other brands have sora and tiagra components. (please tell me if Im wrong)
> Thanks for any advice, suggestions.
> 5'9.5 and 170lb sat on a AR2 54 and the shop said that was my size.


Agreed on the suggestions above. You are right that most other brands offer a bike around $1500 that is similar to the F75. Felt is unique in that we offer an affordable 10 speed model where most people equip this pricepoint with 9 speed components. The $300 is well spent on the F75, and the difference between that 2009 and 2010 is largely cosmetic. Felt did not change the frame or fork, Shimano did not change their 105 group, and Mavic did not change their rims. If you can save $150 with an '09 it might be a great deal if it is the right size. If $1500 starts to sound like a comfortable price, the $1999 F5 is another huge step in performance with a relatively modest jump in price.

-sD


----------



## heroe82

terbennett said:


> There some really good info being dished out from everyone here but here's something to consider: 105 aside, F75 has an aluminum with carbon rear frame and a full carbon fork with Mavic CXP 22 wheels whereas the Z85 has a full aluminum frame with carbon fork that has an aluminum steerer. Also, the Z85 rides on a lower level Alex R500s wheelset. The F75 also has a much better (more reliable) crankset. Add up the cost of those items and the F75 sounds like a better deal. Still, the Z is a good buy and if the bike fits, go for it. That extra money can go a long way on accessories.


Hey Thanks, See I didnt know It had other upgrade components beside the 105 stuff and seat stays, A few more points for the F75! I also kind of like the color on it better than the one on the Z85. Some nicer wheels next year and it would pass as a much more expensive bike!:thumbsup:


----------



## heroe82

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Agreed on the suggestions above. You are right that most other brands offer a bike around $1500 that is similar to the F75. Felt is unique in that we offer an affordable 10 speed model where most people equip this pricepoint with 9 speed components. The $300 is well spent on the F75, and the difference between that 2009 and 2010 is largely cosmetic. Felt did not change the frame or fork, Shimano did not change their 105 group, and Mavic did not change their rims. If you can save $150 with an '09 it might be a great deal if it is the right size. If $1500 starts to sound like a comfortable price, the $1999 F5 is another huge step in performance with a relatively modest jump in price.
> 
> -sD


Actually the shop had the 2009 at $1569 and said they would do 200 off ($1369), the new 2010 is at $1469. For some reason I dont think is a great deal.. plus I like the white better and have decided to buy from my local shop.
I'm sure i will love this sport so in my future i can see another bike, maybe a full carbon 
AR2!?!?


----------



## PJ352

A couple of thoughts regarding what's been offered on the 'F' versus 'Z' components.

While it's always nice to (seemingly) get more for your money, keep in mind that these two bikes have differing purposes. The 'F' series is a pure race bike with a relatively short head tube allowing for an aggressive, aero rider position. The 'Z' series has slightly more relaxed geo, with a taller head tube allowing for a more upright rider position. Handling of the two bikes will be consistent with their themes as well. 

Test rides will determine which you prefer, but keep your intended purposes, fit/ feel, ride and handling in focus when deciding on which is best for you.


----------



## nesnah.truk

*is the F75 too agressive for a new rider?*

I have been looking at a used '11 F75 for $950 but am now concerned it may be too aggressive?


----------



## PJ352

nesnah.truk said:


> I have been looking at a used '11 F75 for $950 but am now concerned it may be too aggressive?


The answer to that question would depend on a riders fitness/ flexibility, cycling experience, personal preferences.... 

Test ride the bike and see how you feel on it, but if it generally fits and the reach is about right, remember that stem angle/ headset spacer setup can be made to raise the bars. Never to the extend of a bike with a taller head tube, but 'some'.

But beyond that, when buying used, unless you're very familiar with the mechanics/ fit of road bikes, it's always a good idea to ask the seller to have your LBS assess the bike both mechanically and for proper fit. In your case, given your concerns, I think this would be a necessity.


----------



## Kagan

I was on the same boat for about a month. Well, let's say until I went to the felt dealer. As soon as I rode the z85, I knew this was the bike for me. It has been 3 weeks and I am truly in love (except for the handle bars being white!) I felt so comfortable so I pulled the trigger on the Z. I think they are both great bikes. Just go with the one you feel the best.


----------

